# Vets in Paphos



## chocy4 (Apr 17, 2012)

I cant believe there is not an Avian vet between Paphos and Nicosia 148 km! My Cockatiel died this morning due to taking him to a vet that said he knows about the Parrot disease Psittacosis ( Chlamydia ) A fatal disease spread amongst Parakeets and Parrots! He was tested two years ago before coming to Paphos as a standard test before entering the country and was disease free! My dog alerted me two months ago, and sure enough he was sneezing and bringing up green bial from the nostrils I was told to call CY Vets but he is not to good and that the nearest Avian vet was in Nicosia and he prescribed antibiotics for 30 days! Two weeks ago dog alerted me again he was sneezing again, called vets and he said not to give him antibiotics again as I suggested just fresh fruit and veggies to build up his immune system! I have just read that the treatment should have been for 45 days as the disease is parasitic and they live for 45 days! A cost of 30 euros ( obviously not the money! ) also humans can also contract this with a mortality rate of 1% with treatment! I am bloody furious! He died from an enlarged spleen, liver and kidney failure! Two wasted calls and a wasted visit to the vet! I have lost a very funny and loving very dear pet because of a useless vet for no reason!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We also lost our beloved Conure because the vets here don't seem to know anything about exotic birds. It broke our hearts to lose her. She, like yours was disease free when we brought her here to Cyprus with us and she died at only 11 years old. She should have lived until at least 25.


----------

